# Crius - Stainless steel Help



## Kalashnikov (3/2/16)

Hi Guys,

I need a bit of knowledge from you. Im planning to go the SS route for my Crius. However i have a problem or to. I know the resistance is a lot lower with SS as compared to kanthal.
I for one prefer my dual coils around 0.6ohms. As it gives quite decent battery life.

What would i need to build a 0.6 dual coil build using stainless steel 316. What would be the best wire to achieve this with the least wraps. The problem is the resistance seems so low that a 0.6 might have so many wraps that the ramp up time would be forever.

Anyone who has built dual coil SS builds at around 0.6. Please let me know which wire and how many wraps to reach it.

Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/2/16)

I not sure how your deck works, but you might battle to get that resistance, without have loads of wraps

Use this calculator....great asset

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316&s=dp&r=0.6


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I not sure how your deck works, but you might battle to get that resistance, without have loads of wraps
> 
> Use this calculator....great asset
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?mat=ss316&s=dp&r=0.6


I dont know whats going on in this calculator hahaha.


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/2/16)

30g wire
8 wraps per coil
2.5mm diameter

28g wire
12 wraps per coil
2.5mm diameter


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I dont know whats going on in this calculator hahaha.


Easy>

Decide on your type wire - SS316, Kantal etc.
Then the gauge/thickness
Then coil setup - dual, single etc. 
Then your target resistance and the calculator does the rest. 

It will give a summary of the number of wraps required

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

you can also increase you id to lower the amount of wraps needed.

the crius can fit up to 3.5mm without it being too much of a squeeze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/2/16)

As per the above suggestion:

30g wire
6 wraps per coil
3.5mm diameter

28g wire
9 wraps per coil (will be a little less than 0.6) 
3.5mm diameter


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> 30g wire
> 8 wraps per coil
> 2.5mm diameter
> 
> ...


And that brings you to about 0.6ohm dual coil? Where can you get 30G SS? I only see 24 and 26 for sale


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> And that brings you to about 0.6ohm dual coil? Where can you get 30G SS? I only see 24 and 26 for sale


Yipp or very close.
No idea, I also have only seen 24 and 26g locally. 

Single coil 26g 3.5mm 7-8 wraps will take you close to 0.6ohms.


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/2/16)

Here you go:

http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire


Thanks bud


----------

